# How to do..? Power commander Duck ed.



## Ducked99 (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello srs.
I need help to know the best form to program my Power commander for my Duck ed Grizzly (some manuals or schematics pdf-s are good comes)
or some Links were show how to do
Thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

video tutorials. 
it's all you'll need to know
http://www.powercommander.com/powercommander/downloads/powercommander_iii_usb_downloads.aspx


----------

